# Dead Coastal Tai SEQ on todays ride



## Hopper (Sep 13, 2011)

During my ride today i came across this unpleasant sight second time in the same area in the same year. People need to be more careful on our roads. I no how rare they are around the Brisbane area so thought you would like to see. First lot of pics are the one from today second lot are from beginning of the year.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 13, 2011)

No pics mate. Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Hopper (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 13, 2011)

Aaawww poor fellow.... so sad to see them like this  
Crystal


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, nice find, just unfortunate you found it a little to late


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 13, 2011)

Aww man, I'm almost misty eyed! They are indeed rare so nice find and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hopper (Sep 13, 2011)

From beginning of year both on the same road.


----------



## Kenno (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice find mate.


----------



## blakehose (Sep 13, 2011)

Unfortunate circumstances, but a beautiful animal. Definitely close to my favourite elapid!


----------



## najanaja (Sep 13, 2011)

there are usually only a few small patches of brissy with them, usually on the north side,
unfortuantly not many people make the effort in avoiding them while driving


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Sep 13, 2011)

Any chance of letting us know a suburb or town it was near?
Cheers


----------



## Renenet (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## hotreps (Sep 17, 2011)

so sad.


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 18, 2011)

Always a very sad site to see. 

[So harxd too tyoe. Damn alcohol.]


----------



## kat2005dodi (Sep 18, 2011)

A lot of people believe a good snake is a dead one  I was in the car with a work mate the other day and a carpet snake was making its way onto the road, luckily she swerved and I asked her to turn back, I removed the snake and took it a fair way off the road into scrub. Getting back into the car she said to me, that snake was lucky you were in the car, because if you hadn't I would have swerved to run over it. Nice! Not!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 18, 2011)

still its good they turn up in brisbane,very cool find ,if it was alive you probably would never have seen it.
Where abouts in brisbane??


----------



## -Peter (Sep 18, 2011)

Record the location and take it to the Qld Museum. They would be more than interested especially seeing they are putting an exhibition on the subject together.


----------



## outbackstorm (Sep 18, 2011)

I knew they were shy and elusive but i was not aware that they were rare, are they rare over their entire range or just in specific locations? A couple of years ago I flew up to Bamaga on the Tip of Cape York to visit a friend and have a holiday. I was off the plane less and half an hour and I had seen 2 snakes, one being a tai dead on the road. I felt so blessed to have seen it and been able to handle it. So wanted to keep it but didn't have my collectors license back then. I will endeavour to attach a couple of pics of the one I found:


----------

